# Oyster Creek/Forked river



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Despite the handle I now live in Central PA and a trip to NJ is a real treat for me. Brother and I are going down next weekend to try our luck and plan on fishing behind IBSP. As kids in the 60s and 70s our parents used to boat out of Toms River and we spent many a great day in that area. Always got crabs near marker 60. Sorry sometimes ya can't stop the memories.
So what's going on now? Anything running? What bait? Gulp OK? 
Any help greatly appreciated, Jack


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Thanks for all the help*

Just got back and the fishing in the bay was OK and looks promising for the next month or so. Brother and I fished a slough that runs into IBSP from Barnegat inlet. Lots of shorts and then it got hot, so we called it a day. 27 fish, 2 keepers from about 6:30 until 10:00. 

We'll be back, Philly Jack


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Jack,
Just curious how deep was it there? What did you catch, was it all fluke or mixed?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

stat4u, water in this cut is fairly deep, 12-15 feet with flats 2-3 ft on both sides and all the way out to the main chanel. Abiut 1 mile north of the inlet. The keepers were flounder but the shorts were mostly weakies. Philly Jack


----------

